# You know you have city folk for a neighbor when...



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

...they are sitting on their porch across the road as you are sitting on your own waiting for the local paper to be delivered and when they see you walking out to pick your paper off the walkway out by the gate , they tell you they wish their house was in a forest as yours is because of the view privacy it offers from the road 30 feet from your front door and as you walk back inside you mentally count the 40 to 70 foot tall trees around your 60 year old cinderblock and siding farmhouse and think to yourself "In what urban Hell do five water oak trees canopy covering a 7 room house count as a forest?". :shrug:

Oh well at least they keep my shack cooler in the hot months.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When they want to know where the nearest fire hydrant to their place is located


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

When they spend more time and money manicuring their lawn than I do on my gardens.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

If I want a taste of Urban Hell I drive through a National Park campground on a summer weekend.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When they ask you who to see about getting trash service


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Perception sure is a funny thing. As most of you know, I'm suburban--neither urban or rural--so my perspective is much different, perhaps broader. I say that because I can look both ways. To the city then to the country. An urban dweller can only look towards the rural and the country dweller can only look toward the city. 

Today I took my dad to the dog joint built in 1932 outside of the Palisades Amusement Park. (really cool amusement park with a roller coaster built over the edge of the cliffs). Pal Park is long but a memory. It has been developed with hi-rise apartments. Lots of them. The kind that make you shudder. They all have fantastic views of Manhattan though. Anyway, we're driving home and at the top of the Palisades, you can look westward and see the area where we live (approximately 15 miles). From the area I was at a stop light, my home area looks positively pastoral. Up close, not so much. 

When you come from an area where the only trees are 6-10 foot tall ornamental cherry trees, then seven 40-60 ft trees does seem like a forest. 

Oh FBB


> When they want to know where the nearest fire hydrant to their place is located


Around here, the closer your home is to a hydrant, the cheaper your homeowner's insurance is and the more likely you are to have a home to go back to.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Paid to have a hydrant put in on the water line here. Cut my insurance costs by a third.
Trash service we have; country boy contractor.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Your right, but almost usually there are not many fire hydrants to be found in the country.

(I cant see why my dogs should be a bother to your chickens when the neighbors in town didn't say anything when our dogs played with their dogs.)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

My trees are bigger and more, they stretch to the Columbia River. Laura's got REALLY big trees too...mine kinda wrap around the end of Puget Sound then run into hers...actually we share the trees. With the cougars and the elk. And stuff. And hairy (sometimes) smudgey people who stalk the woods. Competition is stiff for them chantarelles!

Well at least the buggers admired the trees. And the concept of "forest" however naÃ¯ve it is.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Shrek, it seems to me they were trying to give you a compliment. Or do you'all have history and you think they were being sarcastic?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

hm..."my" Walmart has an aisle of food storage/prepper supplies, the big cans of special sealed stuff, giant Costco size boxes etc. Also the local hardware store has the prepper aisle, a so lovely canning section with every jar imaginable, many different ways to preserve food etc. Kinda fun living in a place where it's done. Also tons of homegrown food ethic, etc.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i took a city college kid from korea under my wing one summer...he learned to shoot a rifle....then i took him on a trip into indian heaven wilderness...i caught some trout as i was standing there frying them he looked at me and said "you really are going to make me eat a fish.......yes said i...he said i dont have a plate...i pulled a emty package of top roman from his hand pulled it real tight said now ya got a bright red plate....he said you laid the flipper on the ground..i said yea but the pan is 900f aint no germ living on it...lol...i killed the fish and we ate them.i knocked that city edge off him.......i bet he has good stories he tells from the summer living with me......roflmao


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And the neighbor says, Well, OK, so my dog killed a couple yer chickens Whaddia they cost, a couple bucks? Ill just pay ya a couple bucks when my dog kills any more.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Unfortunately Wyld, your walmart sits where the best horse auction yard usta' be. I cried when it got closed and dozed for walmart. Summer horses, $50 when I was a kid. Wonderful place as a grown-up too.

I'm getting a few wooly bears asking to mushroom pick with me. Nope, those are MY 'shrooms, my forest! Fine if they want to take me to their secret picking places, we ain't going to mine. Hmmm, they don't want to share either.

Funny how townies can't quite wrap their brains on flaming fish on a stick. We share fish. So long and thanks for all the fish. :happy2:


----------



## Differentlady (Jun 3, 2011)

When the newbie flower grower says she thought she would never get all those big ants off her Peonies!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

when he thinks he can drag a large stump out of the ground with a rake. ~Georgia.


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

I moved from Boston up to the rural area in NH where I homestead. When people ask where I am from, I say "Oh, just down south." :whistlin:


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

My dad, a lifelong city/suburb dweller, came to live with us. He tries very hard to help out. In the winter, it gets dark before me or DH get home from work, so Dad jumped in and did evening chores. How nice! Until he mentions, the horses aren't eating their hay, they just scattered it around. Come to find out, he had fed them straw.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When the neighbor asks, (Do you have to run your tractor so loud)?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

(we didn't notice when we bought our acreage and built our house here that your horse lot next to our fence causes us to smell your horses when they are over near the fence. Can you do something about that real quick?)


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Ever been asked why you were making a mule pull a plow......or why your cows were trying to play leapfrog, but never quite making the jump?:happy2:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im sorry, but your going to have to quit all this plowing and raking and scratching you do on your land. The dust upsets my wife when were having a BBQ with our city friends.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The city kitty neighbor today is complaining of the nitrogen decomp smell from the hay fields up wind of us that the cattle farmer spread preheated chicken manure on yesterday in preparation for the next crop.

When she asked how we could stand it, I told her after the first rain the smell subsides and if its so strong that I find it distracting I just put a bit of flavored lip balm on my upper lip so I smell strawberries or cherries instead when I was outside and offered her the tube I had in my pocket.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

can you stop your mowing and tilling etc. and keep all the noise down for several hours in the morning and afternoon while our baby takes his nap. ~Georgia.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I have city-folk neighbors next door and across the street who don't like my cows. I have to wonder what they're doing living in an area that's zoned 'Agricultural'? An area with a full-scale, 100+ cow dairy farm less than a mile up the road? AFAIC, my cows belong there ... they don't! :flame:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

One of my neighbors, is from the city, and they are some of the nicest folks I ever met*. I have really been blessed with good neighbors where I live. The way I look at it, it takes skills to live in the country, the city, and the forest. There are good/bad people everywhere. I Love people (all kinds), but if I was going to change my residence, I would move to an even more isolated area*. You can never be too far off the beaten path*.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

No city folks for neighbors but you know you are dealing with city folks when you sell a "collectible" car and when the new owners travel from Chicago to pick it up and say "Hurry up and load it on our trailer, we gotta get out of here, it's scary! We thought we heard banjos playing and there were....COWS....right up next to the fences!" I'm not exaggerating, these were their exact words and they were serious! Guess they were anxious to get back to their random gun fire and drive by shootings.

You also know you are dealing with city folks when friends come to visit and they say "It's so hard to visit with you, you always have so much work to do around your place." Well duh, it's a working farm! Here have a hoe and go after those weeds for me while I plant these berry plants, then we can visit!

Or the same friends, when you take them out to eat at your favorite restaurant, see a couple of guys sitting at the table next to you are wearing cowboy boots, western shirts and jeans with their cowboy hats sitting on the table next to them, disbelieve that they are REAL cowboys, and think it is funny.

UNTIL upon leaving, you point out their 70,000 dollar pick up truck in the parking lot and the sign on the side of it proclaiming that they breed and train champion Quarter Horses that sell for more than the new car they are driving.

Then they can't understand the reality of a horse being WORTH that much.

Sometimes there just is no cure for Stupid.

PS. okay, so I'm not a single person, I just couldn't resist posting this. Thought it would give everyone a chuckle.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

(How come it is, whenever I see you in the grocery store, you never have 1/2 of the things I have to buy)


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We're city folk moved who moved here 20+ years ago. I was born country but raised city and DH was a city kid all his life.

We asked a lot of "stupid" questions and everyone was, and still is, very kind. And, no, we never complained about the cow poop smell !


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

How can you eat that nasty stuff after its been in the ground so long?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

What's wrong w/your eggs? They're green! What do you do w/them? What do they taste like?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Why do you eat your eggs when there so old? Ours are fresh from the grocery and there nice and yellow, not gold colored like your old ones.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have neighbors


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> I don't have neighbors


Lucky.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I had a Nieghbor here for awhile that mowed his front lawn like he was vacuuming. He just pushed and pulled it back and forth over a spot instead of cutting in rows!? It was fun to watch. He just looked so ridiculous!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> I don't have neighbors


I believe that!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't see why you have to do all that hard work making a garden. We don't and we have time to relax and blow off stress.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Ardie/WI said:


> I believe that!



It's lonely at the top


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

"I'm letting my dogs run loose so the trucks (milk trucks to and from the dairy - that haul butt down the road) will slow down."

"Have you seen my dog?"

And yes, this was in the SAME conversation.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't see why you have to have so many machines for. I don't klnow what almost all of them do. Im pretty sure that is a plower, and that thing with the plates might be a disker, And I think that ones a cutter, and that oversize one looks like a big lawn mower, What does the machine with all the railroad spikes do? And, that thing with all the little rods sticking out of it looks like you bent it bad. It ought to be junked. IF you junk it, can I have the wheels??


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> I have city-folk neighbors next door and across the street who don't like my cows. I have to wonder what they're doing living in an area that's zoned 'Agricultural'? An area with a full-scale, 100+ cow dairy farm less than a mile up the road? AFAIC, my cows belong there ... they don't! :flame:


Some rich folk building their big houses across the ag zone boundary resulted in a reassessment bubble that included our normal size houses on the ag zone side of the road.

We all have filed challenges of tax reassessments on our residences. If the appraised value of this shack doesn't get adjusted down closer to what it was I foresee our local VFD getting to use my house for practice before I attach it to my existing pasture land and maybe expand into hog farming along with grazing pasturing of cattle as I move to my current vacation spot in the camper located beside the pond in one of our pastures deeper in the ag zone as my primary residence.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2014)

I've only had one bad neighbor in my entire life..a ******* Alabama country boy who thought he ruled the road, could let his dawgs kill my hens, left his dawg tied up under his trailer to die in the heat one summer...fired his shotgun across the road at midnight, and in general, acted like the human version of a rooster...

I'd have traded 500 naive city folks for that one country-raised moron. oh but wait...was it the fact that he was raised in the country or the fact that he was raised badly????


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id say, 2/3s fact he was raised badly. Good to see you posting again.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

BL,

Here in our ag zone the only roaming dog issues we ever had were city transplants who thought it was cute how their dogs chased calves in the pastures that adjoined the small acreages that they bought. All of us who grew up or have lived in the area long with pastured cattle near our places keep our dogs kennel fenced on our properties.

The rancher who owned the majority of the pasture land and ran 1500 to 2500 head here until he passed away 12 years ago always tried to meet new folks with free running dogs, explain to them the state livestock partial open range law and kennel and leash laws as he offered them T posts and fabric to close off their dogs in their yards while he had his fence crew dog fabric his livestock fencing to better protect his livestock investment. 

Ironically over the last 6 or 7 years we have had more trouble with free ranging poultry littering the roads as former city dwellers move into the area and decide to free range their chickens and nobody can figure out why the chicken crossed the road because somebody hotrodding the county roads always seems to hit it in the middle of the road.


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

Back when we were living on only one acre - enough to raise chickens and turkeys - our neighbor lady asked, "Can't you keep that rooster quiet?" I walked over to the old boy, grabbed up and as he hung there upside down squawking away, I told her for $5 she could have him and once she cut his head off and ate him he'd be real quiet. Her eyes got real big and she walked away.

This is the same lady who pointed at my vegetable garden and asked when I was going to get rid of "your patch of weeds". Um, no ... that there is what we call FOOD.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

For the past couple of weeks I have been watching the exploits of a wayward bear on the news. It has been roaming through the subburbs of the Twin Cities. It got killed today. The news interviewed the first person who was on the scene of the dead bear. He said he went up to the dead bear, stroked it's head, and told it it was alright now and it was all over. LOL

If a bear had to be shot in the country the locals would be lined up for a chance to take it home and butcher it.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

When I was clearing my parents seven acres with a cat in preparation for building their home the college professor from up the road stopped by to tell me to stop because of the dust. I promptly offered to sell him the property for its fair market value. He asked why we couldn't just build in the winter when it wasn't dusty. I then went to my shop in town and made this sign.

Welcome to the future home of Hale's half acre. A youth project that takes troubled inner city youth and teaches them ethics and life skills on a working pork slaughter facility.

Aint seen him since.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Mom some thing is wrong with these eggs,they are brown and are spoiled/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think its kinda silly for me to have to go to town, stand around at an auction and buy the stuff you already have setting on your place doing nothing most of the year. It would help me a lot to just borrow YOUR stuff and get my work done.
The things I don't know how to do, you could do it yourself, and likely quicker, and that way none of your stuff would get broken.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I borrowed your (whatever), and will bring it back when I get done with it. I came over, but you were gone, so I just got it. That's the way we did things in town with my neighbors. He needed something and didn't have it, rather than go buy what I had hed just come over and get it. Id do the same.

*YEAH, BUT YOU DONT HAVE ANYTHING I NEED)


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I think it's so cruel when they cut the ears off of the goats. (La Mancha at a livestock auction) Why do they have to do that?

What kind of a dog is that? (Goat owner told me that one)

(Full sized horse and mini in oversized stall at 4-H Fair) Aw look, that one has a baby!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2014)

You know you have city folks for a neighbor if you live in the city, and your neighbors don't live across the city limit line?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I can tell a soon-to-be-back-to the city dweller- as soon as you hear 'this is a whole lot more work than I thought it would be' from a person with no stock, no garden, no fences.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup, that's one for sure.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

When I lived in NYC for a while, 'country' people visiting were often the butt of jokes for how stupid they acted in the city.

No doubt some of you would be offended to have such jokes aimed at you. 

Sure, some city folks come to the country and ask questions we might deem silly, but they are out of their element and that's ok. Some of the comments being made fun of here are reasonable questions from people probably trying to learn..does it make you feel better about yourself to deride them?

Yep, the ones who move to the country and make stupid demands about smells etc deserve it but not all these observations fit that category.

Why not kindly help them learn instead of acting derisive and superior?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It really is this simple..... Putting labels on groups of people is stupid, everybody is different.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Re: City people moving to the country and not fitting in. Here's news for you, the opposite happens. Every day.

People struggling to get by in rural areas head for the big city either for the hope of simple, honest work or to 'make it big'. 

They arrive with no skills that translate to urban employment. 

You know where to find them, they'll be in the dive bars and homeless shelters after they become disillusioned and turn to drink or drugs.

There's a reason pimps hang out at bus stations waiting for the country girls to disembark and take advantage of their country naivete.

It sounds like the stuff of movies, but it's very real. Who is stupid then?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

BRB.... Headed to the bus station


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Because Tiempo, Ive lived in St Joseph Mo, and ive lived in Tulsa Okla. Never had a problem. Didn't bother/know my neighbors, and they didn't know me. What were USUALLY posting on here about, is city neighbors gone country that DO want to know, and borrow, and bother their country neighbors.

It dosent take much to live in the city. as far as tools are concerned. It takes ALOT of tools, machinery, to live in the country, AND the know how as to how to use them, and when. I abide my neighbors here, and they me, cause we don't bother each other. We all came from the country here, and that in a way causes us to tolerate, and to a extent respect each other.

Besides, as for most of my part, its fun to poke fun at them. Country folks have been the clod hopper rubes for more than a century. Guess its a bit of payback


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

you do remember what site you are posting on.. right? county living is our thing and we are proud of it. I would expect city folk to have a few snickers at my expense if I were to move to NY and tried to act like I knew everything that needed knowing.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> It really is this simple..... Putting labels on groups of people is stupid, everybody is different.


Great...Now I am stuck with a giant label maker. :trollface


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

There's a difference between those that come to the country and ask honest questions and those that come in and try to change the neighborhood, or refuse to learn when you try to help them. 

And I don't think most people on here are necessarily putting down those that live in the city, but laughing at some of the things that they do. If I were to suddenly have to move to NYC, or some other big city, I'm sure that there would be people laughing at me. What matters is how you take it. The ability to laugh at ones self is one of the greatest assets you can have.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Kmac15 said:


> you do remember what site you are posting on.. right? county living is our thing and we are proud of it. I would expect city folk to have a few snickers at my expense if I were to move to NY and tried to act like I knew everything that needed knowing.


Yes, I live in the country too.

Many of the snickers here are directed towards questions people asked. Asking questions is not pretending to know everything.

It's the country folks I see acting like they know everything.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm one of the labelors, not a maker. There is a lot of people that brag that they came from the country, but have city ideals. Or they can remember granddad and helping him? The ones I see are fencesitters. They've no sense or a clue what's going on or the try, to help, but they can talk about it. 

I've seen some that claim they are country to the bone, with the same problems! I'm about as dumb as a bucket of rocks, but I can look at a job and see a progression of things to make a result happen.

You can talk smack about country all anyone wants. But here's a question for you....Why do kids raised in agriculture always seem to have a corner on a job?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Reoccurring issues among city folks moving in among country folks:

City folks who install high powered street lights and yard lights because it's too dark out here, blinding their neighbors for a mile and ruining the night vision of everyone who drives the road. The city folks don't care they're altering the life choices of everyone around them, neighbors who no longer get to wake up to the dawn's early light because they have blackout coverings over their windows, no longer get to enjoy evenings in their solariums because of the city folks blinding lights. 

Paying attention to that issue, there's the country folks who choose 6 miles off-grid up a dirt track on 40 acres surrounded by 40 acre parcels and commercial timber land. Then the parcel behind them sells to city folks who immediately begin talking about "when we get power in here."

This is when you discover your best friend's husband has many personalities including Larry the Cannibal capable of rattling the canyon with obscenities at daybreak. Rumors of Survivalist Mercenary War Dogs and Running of the Pigs get highly blown out of context. Effective though.

The short timers are the ones who own the dog pack who were chasing stock and they say, "We moved the country so our dogs could run free." You inform them of the consequences (SSS) and tell them to call the county sheriff and DFW and educate themselves exactly what the consequences are for them and their dog pack. Buh-bye. Their dogs are safer at a city dog park.

The Citiot who is too cheap to run power to the middle of his property so he builds as close to his neighbor's house as he can. Then of course wants the family that's lived there for 35 years to cease and desist everything he finds annoying, including the businesses and hobbies that puts food and on the family's table.

The City People who move out here to Get Away From it All, but don't grasp they brought it all with them. This especially applies to their wannabee gangster kids.

Gosh, did I leave anyone out? Seriously trying to offend everyone.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tell it Laura.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have had, for a few years, the idea, of trying 5to terach urban farming/gardening to small town people interested inb learning it. Ive hardly tried to push the idea, other than once. 
The reason is several. But one is, I would request all who want or wanted to do this should come to the lessons/classes dressed as what they think country people dress like. I know I couldn't work with somebody in a turned around ball cap, no shirt, or one with some rediculas or profane saying on it, Bermuda shorts and sandels on.

I think that city people who would do that are trying to hang onto their city ways. If they couldn't do one small thing towards learning what country living is like, they likely wouldn't learn anything other than what they wanted to learn, and when they found out there was hard work involved, they would argue as to the value of it, trying to find a easy way to work gardens, small animals, ect.

I could be totally wrong, BUT I am what I am, and believe what I believe, and I KNOW I couldn't work/deal with people like that.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow! I never knew there was a dress code. 

Maybe someone should put together an official handbook to include in the Welcome Basket.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Once again a thread went south because some was offended by something that was a fun and lighthearted laughs..Now the PC people are upset..Not every one wins a trophy in life . The last time I looked this was a site that homesteaders went to.. Whats next the humane society coming here and tell us we cant butcher our animals for food, dont turn over the garden as it may kill the worms that live there. Dont feed or water the birds as they will become dependant on us...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Gee Wally a little touchy there? 

If you knew me better then by my location tag, you'd know that I'm always poking funny and making wiseass remarks to FBB. Guess I forgot to add the little laughy face for you.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

You know you have city folk for neighbors when they want to fence everything after they buy it. No particular reason, they have no animals, they just seem to think it needs to be fenced. Who cares if it interferes with the antelope and deer movement, and makes the wide open spaces they came to seem closed in a bit more all the time.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I garden in shorts, and either my barn boots, flip flops, or my bare feet. So, am I dressing OK to garden? Oh, and I also wear a backward baseball cap at times. It keeps the hair out of my eyes if I haven't had a chance to get it cut.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Mmmmm I'm don't quite know where I fit.
I am ignorant of many things having to do with both the country and city life!
Guess I would call myself a small town gal. :huh:

I am learning all kinds of useful and interesting stuff from you fine folks though!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I do remember trying to figure out how to get a cab to stop for me in San Francisco- took a whole lot more assertiveness than I had been using. One lady finally hailed one for me. Took her 5 seconds........
But the difference is that I felt embarassed for my lack of knowledge rather than that the cab driver was ignorant. 
Frankly too many people move outside of city services and complain like heck about their absence, while refusing to participate in the groups that make things work for locals.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

where I want to said:


> I do remember trying to figure out how to get a cab to stop for me in San Francisco- took a whole lot more assertiveness than I had been using. One lady finally hailed one for me. Took her 5 seconds........
> But the difference is that I felt embarassed for my lack of knowledge rather than that the cab driver was ignorant.
> Frankly too many people move outside of city services and complain like heck about their absence, while refusing to participate in the groups that make things work for locals.


See, it would take me 3 days to figure out getting from point A to point B in an unfamiliar city without my car, all I have to do is call for a cab. It's okay to laugh, I laugh at myself. Podunk even has a taxi now.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dizzy, U got a right to wear whatever you want to, 

U just wouldn't be as welcome as someone else who went to the effort to look more what im used to in a country setting, IG I was doing a school like that.

TI You couldn't pay me to walk around in Tulsa at this time of night, 9 00 dressed as I am right now. Long sleeve shirt, jeans and suspenders with WIDE brim straw hat.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Around here, what I wear is very typical for a country setting. Very few people wear suspenders or a wide brim straw hat. You're more likely to see a baseball cap. And most people don't wear long sleeves at this time of year-it's too hot. Nor is it unusual to see people in shorts-though there are times when I won't wear them, like to the hay auction.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tulsa has a dress code or are straw hat verboten? LOL 

You'd be fine in NYC--there's all kinds of fashion there.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

How about everybody shows up drunk to school like you did ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I never got drunk till 1972, after my second divorce when I lost my little girl.

Heck we would only have time to drink one beer. I never felt any effects that I can remember from it. We had to walk around7 blocks to and from down town to school.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I never got drunk till 1972, after my second divorce when I lost my little girl.
> 
> Heck we would only have time to drink one beer. I never felt any effects that I can remember from it. We had to walk around7 blocks to and from down town to school.


HAHAHA! Bill outed himself as a TOWNIE! :hysterical:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> ....dressed as I am right now. Long sleeve shirt, jeans and suspenders with WIDE brim straw hat.


That sounds like what a city person might put together if they were going as a country person for Halloween


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Or a scarecrow eep:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

There is no dress code out here. As long as nothing gross is hanging out, we don't care!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> There is no dress code out here. As long as nothing gross is hanging out, we don't care!


Dress codes are entirely a town invention. Out here we don't care if something gross is hanging out on your own property as long as you're not trolling it down the public road.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think the country around here has an informal dress code. AND ITS COWBOY. They barely tolerate a farmer.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Had a visitor in church today. He took one look at me and said I looked like a cowgirl. I was wearing jeans, cowboy boots, a short sleeved, button down shirt and a concho belt w/a fancy buckle. So, I guess I would have been OK in your area. (No hat, don't have a way to carry one when I ride my motorcycle to church.)


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bill, fixed it for you....James



FarmboyBill said:


> I think the country around here has an informal dress code. AND ITS COWBOY. They barely tolerate aN OLD farmer.


I was 50 before I owned a pair of tennis shoes other than for P.E. in school. I always wore boots, Wranglers (Rustlers now) and a long sleeve shirt. (cheap Kmart dress shirt with snaps). I wouldn't dream of going off the place in shorts with my skinny, knobby, pasty, chicken legs. Heck I even have a hard time just going outside in cutoffs. (I don't own any shorts) So I guess I am aN OLD cowboy. 

I don't see anything different HERE than everywhere else. People complain about any/every thing different than the way THEY are. Not just country vs city. Dad used to say "Everyone is a bit odd, but me and you,
and sometimes, I wonder about you".


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

Neighbors!!? Dress codes!!?? Ya'll sound like a bunch of high dollar city folk to me. If I can see smoke from someone else's chimney I consider myself put upon.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

The assumption you can know anything about a person by their clothes, shoes or vehicles, or there's a Dress Code is baffling to me. Last year I had a day and evening of fun social activities at different places, all were on asphalt, packed gravel and lawn. 

The last event of the evening was grooving to live music with my neighbors around a bonfire on our friends' lawn. Mixed in with us were guests from the city many who considered crashing on the lawn with full service amenities to be rough camping in the wilderness. I was absolutely baffled when a "rough camping in the wilderness and it's kicking my butt" city guy shined his flashlight on my boots because he "can tell a lot about a person by their shoes." Really? You can know about me by one pair of shoes out of 50? He was flabbergasted I wasn't who he "thought" I was. He also thought I needed walking to my car with his stupid flashlight. Ditch, ditch, mcdodge, left him in his own puddle of nightblindness in the driveway as I broke for the tree line, the asphalt and my car 75 feet beyond in the moonlight. His sloppy worn out walmart hiking boots could barely negotiate packed gravel but I don't think it was the SHOES.

It's all a matter of perspective and we each have our own. I don't get Dress Code. I dress to please myself, to be comfortable wherever I go.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just got to thinking about it. IF you go to the livestock auction at Bristow, or Okmulgee, youll never see any men, and few women who aren't dressed up cowboy. Those people are the real deal, going to either sell or buy cows or horses at Bristow, or the same and hogs/goats/chickens/rabbits at Okmulgee. I assume that they think that how they dress is there idea of manly wearing of such clothes. Few of them here wear cowboy hats, and I think that that is some kind of distinction between cowboys with cows, and cowboys without. AS I said, I would have no dealings with men who dressed like the backyard boys do in Tulsa and other towns here. That's just me.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL You folks on the other side of the Mississippi sure are uptight about clothing. 

FBB if you come to a livestock auction here (which is primarily equine in nature), you will see folks dressed all kinds of ways. From "early Larry the Cable Guy" to "socialite" Depends on the stock they're buying--working breeds, hunters or dressage, polo sport or just plain pleasure horses.

Let me tell you a funny story about when I first learned to ride. I came to play with horses when I was 25 (and making a tidy sum of money at my job). The fella that taught me to ride, taught my brother to shoe and was teaching this young gal to shoe. He was paralyzed (from a flu shot) and couldn't walk without assistance. Anyhow, he had made a deal with Tanya (the learning farrier) to give me my lessons and I'd pay her (she was paying him to teach her the farrier skills). Looking at her, you'd think she was just dug out of the ground. Always disheveled, dirty, etc. I said to my brother one day, "you think I should give Tanya more money--she sure looks like she could use it." He laughed so hard. When he caught his breath, he informed me she was from a multi-millionaire family (one that I knew of). 

So looks sure can be deceiving.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Just got to thinking about it. IF you go to the livestock auction at Bristow, or Okmulgee, youll never see any men, and few women who aren't dressed up cowboy. Those people are the real deal, going to either sell or buy cows or horses at Bristow, or the same and hogs/goats/chickens/rabbits at Okmulgee. I assume that they think that how they dress is there idea of manly wearing of such clothes. Few of them here wear cowboy hats, and I think that that is some kind of distinction between cowboys with cows, and cowboys without. AS I said, I would have no dealings with men who dressed like the backyard boys do in Tulsa and other towns here. That's just me.


Wow, I never would have imagined Farmboybill to be such a diva when it comes to clothes. I guess I'm missing something here because I dont pay too much attention to clothes. I wear jeans or carharts most of the time because they are comfortable and rugged. If the sun is shining and im outside I might wear a broad brimed hat. When its cold I might wear a knit cap. I generally wear old boots or mucks on my feet. For me clothes are about protection from the elements, comfort, and affordability.

Not sure if I am in Bill's social class. I think if I ever meet him he might snub me!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Not to worry. NOBODIEs in my social class cause MY social class has been dead for 40yrs lol. I don't wear the clothes together as I do like any other farmer usually wears them. Nobody I know wears the old McDonald style straw hat, OR blue or striped locomotive caps or in winter, red cordoury flap caps, with long sleeve blue or olive drab shirts, suspenders and jeans or overhalls.

I was brought up to believe that one fit in a society, (farmer), where EVERYBODY generally wore round bout the same thing. That was back in the 50s/60s. There was an old banker in Wathena, who also was/had been a farmer. I never saw him in the bank but that he had a suit on, and I doubt if he looked like O Douglas when he was on his farm.
A kid graduating HS, when he had walked up to the podium after his name had been called stripped off his cap and gown and was only wearing either his underwear, or swimming trunks. They withheld his diploma, cause he was a dip lol. What he stripped off to was likely OK at a swimming pool, BUT NOT at a graduating ceremony.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Oh TI don't lump all of us west of the Mississippi in with that TownieBill and his Dude Duds! :smack 

Some of us are secure enough in our own identities we can wear comfortable Mary Janes to the auction yard. It doesn't occur to us to be concerned what other people think of our fairy dust and mom shoes. If it was a day of riding bulls instead of being on concrete, we'd wear our bullriders.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Now that I'm aware there's so many duded duds or whatever at the auction yards, I may want to consider experimenting with fairy dust and bullriders to see how many bulls we can kick out of the BS.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm afraid that my sartorial style is dictated by "Ross Dress for Less. " If it's not there, it's not in my closet. Of course, if it's quality from there, it's in my closet for a decade. 
Oh, and my going to town clothes are just the newest, cleanest version of my home clothes. I suppose if I'm aiming to impress someone, it may actually be coordinating colors. But since I usually get stuff that is blue, green or red, it's hard to not coordinate........


----------

